# Toshiba or Western Digital? (Or something else?)



## 116880

Please don't pick brands that's what fanboys do pick products. Post how much money your willing to spent


----------



## DaGoat

Well it depends...Yes brand fanboyism is stupid to a level but not for everything. I'm not a fanboy when I say to stay away for cheap Dell desktops or to never buy an Alienware PC. Because Alienware PCs are overpriced crap. Dell make some good screens but their cheap or not so cheap PCs are catastrophic. Some brands suck, it's just true.

MSI motherboards were a total failure several years ago, I think they got better now. Yes, _only_ choosing brand X or Y is stupid but to say that there aren't bad brands out there is denying reality. Seasonic x series make good PSUs. Asus makes good motherboards. Cooler Master makes good cases. And so on. I've heard that Seagate HDDs were unreliable. From many people.


----------



## mr soft

The Toshiba 2.5s are great but, I was reading that a few people had issues with the 3.5s.
I was looking at them as well because they were cheaper but in the end I went with the WDs.


----------



## nbmjhk6

I love my Seagate drives 2 have been running 24/7 for 8 years now. 3 running 24/7 for 5 years. And now the newest Barracuda's I bought read and write FASTER than all of my WD black's and R4's.

I've never had a problem with either company so whichever you think is the better choice go with. Just thought I would throw in my experience...


----------



## chip94

Its completely okay to be a fanboy towards a certain company when it comes to HDD's.

I swear by WD. Get the WD Blue 1tb EZEX. Its fast and tuned for silent operation.

I will never touch a seagate again after a couple of them failed on me. Not to forget the horrid RMA service over here in India. WD is way ahead in my opinion.


----------



## DaGoat

Well, I'm more lost than before with all these conflictiong opinions now..









LOL thanks to all.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr soft*
> 
> The Toshiba 2.5s are great but, I was reading that a few people had issues with the 3.5s.
> I was looking at them as well because they were cheaper but in the end I went with the WDs.






Ha, the more interesting deals I can have right now are on Toshibas... Though the product description on the site says that these HDDs are made for "business and mainstream use", I guess a gamer PC needs something more solid; I'm not talking about a bunch of useless features, but about a tough, fast, reliable and silent product.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nbmjhk6*
> 
> I love my Seagate drives 2 have been running 24/7 for 8 years now. 3 running 24/7 for 5 years. And now the newest Barracuda's I bought read and write FASTER than all of my WD black's and R4's.
> 
> I've never had a problem with either company so whichever you think is the better choice go with. Just thought I would throw in my experience...






Interesting... The Barracudas come really cheap... There's even a 3TB model quite cheap.... I'm confused now.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94*
> 
> Its completely okay to be a fanboy towards a certain company when it comes to HDD's.
> 
> I swear by WD. Get the WD Blue 1tb EZEX. Its fast and tuned for silent operation.
> 
> I will never touch a seagate again after a couple of them failed on me. Not to forget the horrid RMA service over here in India. WD is way ahead in my opinion.






Yeah, until then I only had WD HDDs n PCs... I remember I hated the Hard drive on my MacBook, it was a Toshiba or Hitachi, can't remember... Ticky noise, slow, buggy, random...
I can't follow your advice as I need a 2TB or 3TB drive. I made the error of buying a 1TB WD black in my rig, it's an awesome HDD for storing Data, but 1TB is waaay to small... I'd never have imagined this would be filled up so fast.

*sigh* really can't decide no. Thank you all for your help guys.

Really, if anyone still wants to chime in, please do, I need advice.


----------



## mr soft

Is this only for storage ? if so, you´ll probably be better off with the WD greens.


----------



## DaGoat

Yes this is for storage. The WD greens are not 7200RPM but "intellipower" (whatever that means) - I remember having less than 7200RPM models it wasn't very satisfying. But then again I din't have a SSD for boot / steam folder at the time. WD Greens are good for storage then?


----------



## chip94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> Yes this is for storage. The WD greens are not 7200RPM but "intellipower" (whatever that means) - I remember having less than 7200RPM models it wasn't very satisfying. But then again I din't have a SSD for boot / steam folder at the time. WD Greens are good for storage then?


WD Greens were actually made for storage. If you're only going to buy a HDD for storage, the 5400rpm Green should be alright. It won't cause any problems.


----------



## nbmjhk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94*
> 
> WD Greens were actually made for storage. If you're only going to buy a HDD for storage, the 5400rpm Green should be alright. It won't cause any problems.


Depends on what he's storing. If it's a bunch of video games then he should get a faster drive. If he's storing pretty much anything else like photo's and music he will be fine.


----------



## mr soft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat*
> 
> Yes this is for storage. The WD greens are not 7200RPM but "intellipower" (whatever that means) - I remember having less than 7200RPM models it wasn't very satisfying. But then again I din't have a SSD for boot / steam folder at the time. WD Greens are good for storage then?


Perfect , looks like your running your games off your SSD so yes for storage they´re great


----------

